# Almond Wood-Hard wood or Soft wood ?



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a question for all of you wood experts.....

Is Almond wood a "Hard Wood" or Soft wood ?

Thanks In advance.....

:help:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

According to Wikipedia, "The almond is a small deciduous tree," so that would make it a hardwood, no?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Hard, Very dense. Usually used for turning and boxes: 
Exotic Wood almond


----------



## Jofuss 55 (Oct 17, 2011)

Roughly speaking, ANY tree that is deciduous ( sheds its leaves ) is a "hardwood". Any tree that keeps its leaves ( conifers,pines,spruces,firs etc) are softwoods.
Nothing to do with the hardness or softness of the wood. Balsa, is a hardwood. Go figure!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

So who's an expert? I just go on-line and do a search. These guys say its a hardwood. www.renotahoefirewood.com

Me, I say if someone whacks you in the head with a chunk, it's all hard wood.


----------

